# Passed/Failed/Exam/Score



## Redskinsdb21 (May 23, 2013)

Looks like some states are releasing results....congrats to all that passed...for those that didnt posting your score here can help everyone somewhat understand how far they were off perhaps...so post your score here and exam taken so we can compare!


----------



## marwan (May 23, 2013)

did anyone get 60 out of 80 questions correct and still failed? I think the passing score in around 57-58 correct answers.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (May 23, 2013)

marwan said:


> did anyone get 60 out of 80 questions correct and still failed? I think the passing score in around 57-58 correct answers.


what makes you think this Marwan? It is usually exam dependent and I have never seen someone post a failing score more than 53/80


----------



## mlara76 (May 23, 2013)

Got 49/80 on my exam


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (May 23, 2013)

mlara76 said:


> Got 49/80 on my exam




What exam did you take mlara76?


----------



## mlara76 (May 23, 2013)

Sorry. Power


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (May 23, 2013)

mlara76 said:


> Sorry. Power


The evening was so tough, I thought 49/80 may pass...sorry to hear you failed...your very close, try again!


----------



## mlara76 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks. Any idea what the cut off scores were? Hopefully people will post their scores so we can get a good idea of what the passing score would have been.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 23, 2013)




----------



## knight1fox3 (May 23, 2013)

^ was hoping someone else also saw that. LOL


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 23, 2013)

I missed it...it's a dead link to me


----------



## sumelahmed (May 23, 2013)

NYC Power 51/80, Failed.


----------



## wynnew (May 23, 2013)

GA - Power 49/50


----------



## wynnew (May 23, 2013)

Sorry. I meant to type 49/80. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## Shima (May 23, 2013)

57/80 failed


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 23, 2013)

Redskinsdb21 said:


> what makes you think this Marwan? It is usually exam dependent and I have never seen someone post a failing score more than 53/80




See post #15.


----------



## sumelahmed (May 23, 2013)

Wow, 57/80? What state if you don't mind.

That's a solid 71% without any curves. Very strange.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 23, 2013)

Shima said:


> 57/80 failed





sumelahmed said:


> Wow, 57/80? What state if you don't mind.
> 
> That's a solid 71% without any curves. Very strange.


Yeah, I'd suggest adding up your diagnostic again - that seems high for a fail.......


----------



## dmann921 (May 23, 2013)

sumelahmed said:


> NYC Power 51/80, Failed.








Shima said:


> 57/80 failed




And I thought 51 was too high of a score to fail. Wow, 57? That must be one of the highest fail score I've seen posted on these boards for any discipline. Could you double-check your diagnostic, and confirm the score again?

I retook the exam again after a 1.5 year hiatus due to family health issues. Score was high-40's. Guess I just gotta buckle down, and prepare myself again.


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 24, 2013)

Shima said:


> 57/80 failed


 Shima are you sure this is correct...I've never seen a fail that high before...


----------



## EItoPE (May 24, 2013)

Did anyone from WI, VA, CT, MD, MA, PA, NJ get their results? These states are served by PCS and looks like they are still sleeping....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 24, 2013)

I got it in MA!

(5 years or so ago.)


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (May 25, 2013)

Shima said:


> 57/80 failed


I would add my score up again


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (May 25, 2013)

Passed-Power-WV


----------



## saberger_vt (May 25, 2013)

EItoPE said:


> Did anyone from WI, VA, CT, MD, MA, PA, NJ get their results? These states are served by PCS and looks like they are still sleeping....


I took the PE in VA and still have not heard anything! Still on pins and needles!


----------



## Zack J. (May 27, 2013)

Redskinsdb21 said:


> Passed-Power-WV


Redskinsdb21 what was your score if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (May 27, 2013)

Zack J. said:


> Redskinsdb21 said:
> 
> 
> > Passed-Power-WV
> ...


Zack...Im not sure of my score..they dont reveal it if you passed


----------



## 54Lizards (May 28, 2013)

Passed AL....Power


----------



## gEEk2007 (May 28, 2013)

Failed. Power. 51/80.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (May 28, 2013)

gEEk2007 said:


> Failed. Power. 51/80.


Sorry to hear gEEk2007...keep trying...your close


----------



## RBsai (May 28, 2013)

Failed. Power 46/80 in CA.

Did anyone got above 50 and still failed in CA ?


----------



## marwan (May 29, 2013)

Shima said:


> 57/80 failed




Shima,

can you confirm your score one more time?

Thanks,


----------



## bgarner6581 (May 30, 2013)

Passed, Power, Nebraska, 74%


----------



## EItoPE (May 30, 2013)

EItoPE-d. Passed from WI, first try. Thanks to this forum for all the helpful hints, suggestions, shares...


----------



## pbo064 (May 30, 2013)

Passed in MA. Results just arrived


----------



## saberger_vt (May 30, 2013)

Passed Power, first try. There was a boat load of information that I received from this forum. and Cara if your looking at these results, thank you for all of the information you provided me!


----------



## PEoct (May 31, 2013)

congratulations to those who passed :juggle:


----------



## merle93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Passed in ME. EE-Electrical and Electronics. Results came Friday May 31 by mail.


----------



## Ace1979 (Jul 1, 2013)

AK, 53/80 Fail


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ace1979 said:


> AK, 53/80 Fail


sorry to hear you failed Ace...it looks like you were very close, goodluck next time


----------



## gEEk2007 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ace1979 said:


> AK, 53/80 Fail




Ace1979, did you take Power?


----------

